# Sεα Sρяαy Graphics by Sugar  {OPEN}



## LunaRover (Oct 16, 2013)

Hey! I'm Sugar, and I like making graphics. As for the bell amount, I put a amount in the form, but If you don't like your graphic feel free to pay a bit less; A tip is always nice if you like it. c: I will also accept collectibles that I don't have. I'll try to make your order asap, and I will redo your order until you like it. Also, feel free to ask about graphics I don't have a form for, as I may be able to make them.

Running Kitty,Doggy, or Bunny Avatars


Spoiler: running



A1
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





     A2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A3

 A4

 A5

 A6

  A7

 A8




(you must have purchased avatar animation from the TBT shop)
form
Cost {10 TBT bells for a pre-made one (will be making more later!) 40 TBT bells for a custom made one}
Cat, Dog, or Bunny?
Pre-made Number (A1, A2, ect.) (leave this empty for a custom made one):
Stripes or no stripes?
what color (I can also do some patterns, include what color you want for the ears, eyes, hair tuft, paws, ect.)?
Anything else?

Villager Avatar


Spoiler: villager avatar





 




Cost {10 TBT Bells}
Villager?
Border or No Border?
Background (Put a color & I will find a good Texture, or put a picture, ect.)
Any Text (Include Color if any)
Anything Else?

100x100 picture avatar


Spoiler: pic avatar





 

 




Cost {10 TBT bells}
What is the picture of (Parrot, dog, beach, ect. I can do almost anything)?
Any text (include color, and if you want a specific font if any)?
Anything else?

Animal Crossing Sprite Signature


Spoiler: AC villager sprite Sig





 




form
Cost {30 TBT bells each}
Town name?
Include Mayor name?
Border (color or texture)?
Text Color?
Shapes with text?
Background: (I can do transparent, textured, and pictures)
Specific font?
Villagers Or Dreamies if you just want your dreamies Please mention (names and types)?
Should I put names under sprites?
Include dreamies? (If yes, list their names and types)
Should I put names under sprites?


Spoiler: what shape?



Oval



Rounded rectangle


 
Heart





Anything else?

Smileys


Spoiler: smileys








Form
Cost {3 TBT bells each}
What color?
what do you want it to be doing (blink, wink, ect.)?
Anything else?


ACNL Mayor Smileys


Spoiler: Mayor Smileys



This: 

 Turns into This: 




Form
Cost {10 TBT bells}
Reference picture(s):
Anything Else?

Mini Mayor Sprites


Spoiler: Mini





  ---> 




Cost {60 TBT Each}
References: (at least two please)
what is the hairstyle?
What are the shoes, hat, and clothing?
Anything else?

Re-sizing 
Form
Cost {1 TBT bell per picture}
Picture?
How big do you want it?
Anything else?

Working: 

Waiting List
1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.



Spoiler: orders



Mayor Avalon 

 
gnoixaim



ILoveYou



Cannome



PlasticPinkPiggy



StarryACNL









Klinkguin



Jack1605



VioletsTown



BellBringerGreen


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 17, 2013)

Now Open!


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 17, 2013)

Would you consider making a dog running avatar? <3


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 17, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Would you consider making a dog running avatar? <3


I could try. I'm sure I could


----------



## cIementine (Oct 17, 2013)

Cost {30 TBT bells each}
Town name? Nirvana
Border (color or texture)? Navy blue please c: could it be rounded corners?
Text Color? darkslate blue please :]
Shapes with text? little love hearts either side? 
Background: (I can do transparent, textured, and pictures) just plain white please
Specific font? fancy shmancy font xD
Villagers (names and types)? Please use the information in my signature c:
Should I put names under sprites? yes please 
Include dreamies? (If yes, list their names and types) yes, use my signature as a guide.
Should I put names under sprites? yesh
Anything else? nope c:

Tyvm


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 17, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> Cost {30 TBT bells each}
> Town name? Nirvana
> Border (color or texture)? Navy blue please c: could it be rounded corners?
> Text Color? darkslate blue please :]
> ...


working


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 17, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> I could try. I'm sure I could



I don't know if maybe you could do one of my dog <3


Spoiler: Reference







If not, I understand ^^


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 17, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> I don't know if maybe you could do one of my dog <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> ...


Yes, I can try. I'll PM you later.


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 17, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> Yes, I can try. I'll PM you later.



Hehee, okay. He's a Shiba Inu (just in case you need more dog references)

Thank you<3


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 17, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> Cost {30 TBT bells each}
> Town name? Nirvana
> Border (color or texture)? Navy blue please c: could it be rounded corners?
> Text Color? darkslate blue please :]
> ...


Order is done! 



Let me know if you want anything changed.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 17, 2013)

gnoixaim said:


> Hehee, okay. He's a Shiba Inu (just in case you need more dog references)
> 
> Thank you<3


All done! Let me know if you want anything changed


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 17, 2013)

Omfg. <3 Those running kitties / puppies. WANTWANTWANT.

*Cost:* I will gladly pay you 250 TBT bells for this one, since it's so customized. (If it is possible to make it)
*Pre-made Number:* Custom. :3
*Stripes or no stripes?* None please.

*Color/Designs:* 

*Anything else:* This is the color of pink I used inside of the ear + the heart on the bum. Please ignore the French, although it is in the same order in the English versions. If it's not, any color of baby pink would be nice. c:



Also the white paws do not have to be exactly how I made them. ^^ That was just a reference of how I'd like them to look. <3 iLoveYou

Would something like that be possible to make? <33 If not, I understand. c:


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 17, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Omfg. <3 Those running kitties / puppies. WANTWANTWANT.
> 
> *Cost:* I will gladly pay you 250 TBT bells for this one, since it's so customized. (If it is possible to make it)
> *Pre-made Number:* Custom. :3
> ...


Yes, I can make that.  I'll get to work!


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 17, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> All done! Let me know if you want anything changed



I'll comment here as well................... THANK YOU <3


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 17, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> Yes, I can make that.  I'll get to work!



THANK YOUUU. x 1 million <3


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 17, 2013)

will be done tomorrow morning, if that's ok.


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 17, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> will be done tomorrow morning, if that's ok.



Sure, I'd be willing to wait as long as it's needed. c: No rush!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 18, 2013)

Those running kitties/puppies are adorable! I have two cats, so it'd be cool to have one for each, but I'll think about the patterns before requesting anything.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 18, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> Sure, I'd be willing to wait as long as it's needed. c: No rush!


Here's your puppy! As for the cost, are you sure? seems like a lot of bells. I don't want to charge too many :3



Also, if you want anything changed let me know!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Those running kitties/puppies are adorable! I have two cats, so it'd be cool to have one for each, but I'll think about the patterns before requesting anything.


Sounds good! If you figure out what you want I'm sure I can make them


----------



## iLoveYou (Oct 18, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> Here's your puppy! As for the cost, are you sure? seems like a lot of bells. I don't want to charge too many :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAAAH. <3 /melts
That came out so nicely! I am officially in love. I LOVE IT. <3333 x 1 million. 

I'm definitely going to ask you to make another one soon. I just need to ask him how he wants his. C:

Wdf. GURL. You are amazing. I am 10000% sure you should be charging more than just 50 TBT bells. <3 I'm sending the bells now. c:


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 18, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> WAAAH. <3 /melts
> That came out so nicely! I am officially in love. I LOVE IT. <3333 x 1 million.
> 
> I'm definitely going to ask you to make another one soon. I just need to ask him how he wants his. C:
> ...



RIGHT THERE^ I'm about to send more bells because you deserve more, LOL.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2013)

You made a mistake in mine. I have Cherry the dog, not Cheri the bear c:

Other than that, perfect! c:


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 18, 2013)

iLoveYou said:


> WAAAH. <3 /melts
> That came out so nicely! I am officially in love. I LOVE IT. <3333 x 1 million.
> 
> I'm definitely going to ask you to make another one soon. I just need to ask him how he wants his. C:
> ...


Glad you like it, & Thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> RIGHT THERE^ I'm about to send more bells because you deserve more, LOL.


Aw Thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> You made a mistake in mine. I have Cherry the dog, not Cheri the bear c:
> 
> Other than that, perfect! c:


oops, my mistake, let me change it 

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for understanding, it's my fault because I even put her down xD
Oh, and I also have Tammy the bear, The monkey is spelt Tammi.
*I'm a nuisance xD*


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 18, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> Thank you so much for understanding, it's my fault because I even put her down xD
> Oh, and I also have Tammy the bear, The monkey is spelt Tammi.
> *I'm a nuisance xD*


xD I thought I knew my villagers, my faultt c: Lemme change it quick

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## cIementine (Oct 18, 2013)

Yay! That's perfect. Thank you so much c:


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 18, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> Yay! That's perfect. Thank you so much c:


Glad you like it.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 18, 2013)

Now added a form for running dog avatars!


----------



## Cannome (Oct 19, 2013)

I have a signature request, please. 

Cost {30 TBT bells each}
Town name? Burton
Border (color or texture)? Dark purple, you can choose a texture that you like to use. 
Text Color? Lavender
Shapes with text? Heart on each side of text line, please.
Background: (I can do transparent, textured, and pictures) transparent
Specific font? Cherry Swash
Villagers (names and types)? Graham the hamster, Stitches the bear cub, Simon the monkey, Limberg the mouse, Frobert the frog, Phil the ostrich, Nan the goat, Moe the cat, Shep the dog, Pango the anteater
Should I put names under sprites? yes
Include dreamies? (If yes, list their names and types) yes, Merengue the rhino, Zell the deer, Drake the duck, Lucky the dog, Ankha the cat, Marshal the squirrel
Should I put names under sprites? yes
Anything else? Just incorporate Mayor Diane under the town name, please. Thank you!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 19, 2013)

Cannome said:


> I have a signature request, please.
> 
> Cost {30 TBT bells each}
> Town name? Burton
> ...


I'll work on it 
Will be done tonight.


----------



## Cannome (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 19, 2013)

Cannome said:


> Thank you!


Your signature is done!


----------



## Cannome (Oct 19, 2013)

Perfect, thank you so much!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 19, 2013)

Cannome said:


> Perfect, thank you so much!


Yw, Glad you like it.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 19, 2013)

I will not be online tomorrow, but the shop is still accepting orders - they just wont be done till Monday or so.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 21, 2013)

*Bump*


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 21, 2013)

Cost: 40 TBT bells for a custom made one, but I'll give you more because I think they are worth more 
Cat or Dog? Cat
Pre-made Number (A1, A2, ect.) (leave this empty for a custom made one): N/A
Stripes or no stripes? No stripes
what color (I can also do some patterns, include what color you want for the ears, eyes, hair tuft, paws, ect.)? 
Our male cat is a tuxedo cat, so black with white chin, neck, belly, and feet. He has yellow/gold eyes, and for the hair tuft, white please 

It doesn't have to be exact or anything, and if this is too complicated, let me know 
Anything else? N/A


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 21, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Cost: 40 TBT bells for a custom made one, but I'll give you more because I think they are worth more
> Cat or Dog? Cat
> Pre-made Number (A1, A2, ect.) (leave this empty for a custom made one): N/A
> Stripes or no stripes? No stripes
> ...


Working.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 21, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> Working.


Thanks so much, and I'm in no rush, so take your time


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 21, 2013)

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Thanks so much, and I'm in no rush, so take your time


I like rushing - kinda 
Here ya go! Let me know if u want anything changed.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 21, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> I like rushing - kinda
> Here ya go! Let me know if u want anything changed.


I love it, thanks so much <3

Sending bells :3


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey can I have a signature please?

Town name: Mujimoso
Color: light purple and light pink
Text color: anything that looks good
Background: something really cool that's dark purple (but not too light so that you can't see the text or border
Specific font: I like small text
Villagers: moe the cat, Diana the horse, Celia the eagle, pudge the bear cub, bunnie the rabbit, peanut the squirrel, static the squirrel, opal the elephant, tank the rhino
Should I put names under sprites?
Include dreamies: no
Should I put names under sprites: yes, please also put the names in two different colors (pink and blue) pink is for keeping and blue is for trading. Can you please also put that underneath so that people know which is which. Please put all villagers names in pink except for moe the cat, bunnie the rabbit and tank the rhino. Those will be in blue 
Anything else: three orange trees somewhere that looks good please

I can pay 50 TBt bells because I think it is quite a lot of work. Thanks


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 22, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Hey can I have a signature please?
> 
> Town name: Mujimoso
> Color: light purple and light pink
> ...


I'll work on it!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Oct 22, 2013)

OMG Your home schooled to! <3

I'll probaly order yo little kitty's when I can <3


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 22, 2013)

Villager avatar w/ Border
Could I have 2??

Cost {10 TBT bells}
Villager? Pango and Erik
Any Text (Include color)? No!
What color/pattern for the border? A dark wood border 
Anything else?
Is it possible you can join the two ones together as I can never get the 'more images' extension in the tbt shop!

Please message me if there is a problem!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 22, 2013)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> OMG Your home schooled to! <3
> 
> I'll probaly order yo little kitty's when I can <3


Awesome  I like being home schooled <3 
And sounds good.  The running kittys are*so*cute*

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryACNL said:


> Villager avatar w/ Border
> Could I have 2??
> 
> Cost {10 TBT bells}
> ...


I'll get to work!


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks I'll send the payment when done!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 22, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Hey can I have a signature please?
> 
> Town name: Mujimoso
> Color: light purple and light pink
> ...


Done! Let me know if you want anything changed!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 22, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> Villager avatar w/ Border
> Could I have 2??
> 
> Cost {10 TBT bells}
> ...


Done; let me know if you want anything changed



Edit: made more backgrounds just for fun! (no extra charge!!!!)


----------



## StarryACNL (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi
I sent you a pm!

Thanks they look great!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 22, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> Hi
> I sent you a pm!
> 
> Thanks they look great!


glad you like them, & Thanks


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 22, 2013)

Cost {30 TBT bells each}
Town name? Kville
Border (color or texture)? Green
Text Color? Green or black idm but I prefer green. 
Shapes with text? Not really
Background: (I can do transparent, textured, and pictures) Could the background be the animal crossing grass? Thanks if it can.
Specific font? Not really anything that's readable.
Villagers (names and types)? Benjamin(dog), Pancetti(pig), Flora(ostrich), Gaston(Rabbit), Celia(eagle), Rodney(Hamster), Julian(horse), Biskit(dog)
Should I put names under sprites? Yes plz.
Include dreamies? (If yes, list their names and types) Wolfgang(wolf), Fang(Wolf), Kyle(Wolf), Lobo(wolf), Rodney(Hamster), Camofrog(frog), Drift(frog), Jeremiah(frog), Henry(Frog) and Frobert(frog)
Should I put names under sprites? Yes plz
Anything else? Can u put a key so that the ones I have got are green on my villagers so I have Rodney. Can you make it white for the ones that I wanna trade for example all of my other villagers and can you also outline the dream ones that I don't have in red plz?
Thanks if you can do all this stuff! should I give u the bells now or when ur done? Oh just to clarify this is a signature!

~Klinkguin

Edit: I will just give you the 40 bells and then if you are unable to make the signature you can give them back! 
Another edit: Lol how do I even give u bells XD
Last edit: Ok I think I sent you the bells check your balance. If you didn't receive them then idk what happened and if it did go wrong then I must have either done it wrong or sent it to the wrong person.(not saying that I did do it wrong they are just the likely things to be the problems if it went wrong)


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 22, 2013)

Klinkguin said:


> Cost {30 TBT bells each}
> Town name? Kville
> Border (color or texture)? Green
> Text Color? Green or black idm but I prefer green.
> ...


I have received the bells, and your signature will be done tomorrow


----------



## Jack1605 (Oct 22, 2013)

Cost: 30 TBT Bells
Town Name: Zertune
Border: Colour, Navy blue
Text Colour: Orange :3
Shapes With Text: Star either side if possible
Background: can I get plain white background?
Font: The one in the example please.
Villagers: Marshal, Merengue, Zucker, Octavian, Rosie, Bob, Erik, Katt, Julian
Sprite Names: yes please c:
Dreamies: Marshal, Merengue, Zucker, Octavian, Rosie, Julian, Diana, Beau, Marina, Pietro.
Sprite Names: yep
Anything Else: Not that I can think of ^_^

I will send the bells over now


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 23, 2013)

Jack1605 said:


> Cost: 30 TBT Bells
> Town Name: Zertune
> Border: Colour, Navy blue
> Text Colour: Orange :3
> ...


Will be done a bit later today


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 23, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> I have received the bells, and your signature will be done tomorrow


Thanks! 
Edit: OMG LOL I GAVE U 10 EXTRA BELLS XD I guess I don't mind because I was actually quite fussy and specific on what goes on it so u deserve the extra bells!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 23, 2013)

Klinkguin said:


> Thanks!
> Edit: OMG LOL I GAVE U 10 EXTRA BELLS XD I guess I don't mind because I was actually quite fussy and specific on what goes on it so u deserve the extra bells!


If you like, I can send back the extra bells. Here's your order  let me know if you want anything changed


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 23, 2013)

Jack1605 said:


> Cost: 30 TBT Bells
> Town Name: Zertune
> Border: Colour, Navy blue
> Text Colour: Orange :3
> ...


Here ya go! Let me know if you want anything changed


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 23, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> If you like, I can send back the extra bells. Here's your order  let me know if you want anything changed


Thanks! How do I put it as my signature?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok Testing...

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do I make it my signature??!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



sugar9674 said:


> If you like, I can send back the extra bells. Here's your order  let me know if you want anything changed


Wait you mixed up Jeremiah and Drift the sprites should be the other way round! Lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Drift

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Jeremiah


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 23, 2013)

Klinkguin said:


> Thanks! How do I put it as my signature?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


oops xD let me switch those - I'll be back in 10 mins & will show you how to put it as your signature.

- - - Post Merge - - -




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Will PM you


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok Testing...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Little bit blurry I will try to sort that out.


----------



## Jack1605 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if you could make a mayor avatar. I can pay 200 TBT bells.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 23, 2013)

Jack1605 said:


> Hi, just wondering if you could make a mayor avatar. I can pay 200 TBT bells.


PMed you


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

**bump


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm now making ACNL mayor smileys


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 24, 2013)

Night time bump.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 25, 2013)

Daily bump.


----------



## Jack1605 (Oct 25, 2013)

Aw, mayor smiley looks nice <3 I want one

Cost {10 TBT bells}
Reference Picture(s)
Don't have a picture, but I'm wearing blue plaid fedora & star shades.
Anything else: Nope


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 25, 2013)

Jack1605 said:


> Aw, mayor smiley looks nice <3 I want one
> 
> Cost {10 TBT bells}
> Reference Picture(s)
> ...


working


----------



## Jack1605 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sent the bells, PM me when done


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 25, 2013)

Jack1605 said:


> Sent the bells, PM me when done


Oki doki

- - - Post Merge - - -

Here ya go; Let me know if you want anything changed!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 26, 2013)

*I don't like bumping...*


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey sugar! I would really like a running kitty (custom made) please!

Cat or Dog? *Cat*
Pre-made Number (A1, A2, ect.) (leave this empty for a custom made one): *[Empty]*
Stripes or no stripes? *Stripes*
what color (I can also do some patterns, include what color you want for the ears, eyes, hair tuft, paws, ect.)? *cyan blue with purple eyes* 
Anything else? *Thats all *


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 28, 2013)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Hey sugar! I would really like a running kitty (custom made) please!
> 
> Cat or Dog? *Cat*
> Pre-made Number (A1, A2, ect.) (leave this empty for a custom made one): *[Empty]*
> ...


Working 
Done! Let me know if you want anything changed!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 29, 2013)

*bump*
Now doing 100x100 stock picture avatars.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 29, 2013)

now makin Running bunnies. <3


----------



## VioletsTown (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Sugar9674!

I would love one of those running bunnies!

Cost: Not sure if this is 10 TBT or 40 TBT bells, but please let me know and I will pay?  
Cat, Dog, or Bunny:  Bunny!
Pre-made Number: A8
Stripes or no stripes: None please
what color: instead of grey, I would like a beige/yellowish bunny with a white tail.    
Anything else:  Nope!

Thanks so much!  I've been saving and saving my TBT's for this, so excited!  (And yes, I already bought the avatar animation... which is why it took so long to save!)


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 29, 2013)

RUNNING ANIMAL
Cost: Custom made, forty bells
Cat, Dog, or Bunny: Dog
Pre-made Number: A7 (with few tweaks)
Stripes or no stripes: None
What Color: I'd like a more light brown dog with a few specks of brown, kind of like a leopard but not too much. I'd like the take to be light brown as well.
Anything else: PLEASE, take your time! There is absolutely no rush. 
----
SMILEY
Cost: More than three bells since my order is a bit complicated 
What color: I'd like a forest green color.
what do you want it to be doing: I would like to be blinking, and when it blinks, it has a face like ^_^. If it's too hard, feel free to skip the face part.
Anything else: I'd like it to have a green cap, like the one in Animal Crossing preferably.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 30, 2013)

VioletsTown said:


> Hi Sugar9674!
> 
> I would love one of those running bunnies!
> 
> ...


Working on it! 
Also, It's pretty custom, so probably 40 TBT 

- - - Post Merge - - -



BellBringerGreen said:


> RUNNING ANIMAL
> Cost: Custom made, forty bells
> Cat, Dog, or Bunny: Dog
> Pre-made Number: A7 (with few tweaks)
> ...


I'll work on your order


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 30, 2013)

VioletsTown



Let me know if you want anything changed.


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 30, 2013)

BellBringerGreen


 


Let me know if you want anything changed!


----------



## Klinkguin (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Sugar could you plz change camofrog on my signature to Ribbot because I actually feel I want him more than camofrog? Please can you do this if possible!


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 31, 2013)

Klinkguin said:


> Hey Sugar could you plz change camofrog on my signature to Ribbot because I actually feel I want him more than camofrog? Please can you do this if possible!


Pmed
bump


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 1, 2013)

{bump}


----------



## Roggyrichy (Nov 1, 2013)

Bellbane
Dann
Black for (border)
Text colour:red
A small picture of julian
Navy blue
Hmm a bright gold font
Villagers:cherry,bones,bianca,Bruce,lobez,,moe,gayle,bones,pinky,friga
Put names :yes
Dreamie:Julian,genji,aurora,pekoe,Julian
Put names: yes


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 1, 2013)

Roggyrichy said:


> Bellbane
> Dann
> Black for (border)
> Text colour:red
> ...


workin.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 1, 2013)

Roggyrichy said:


> Bellbane
> Dann
> Black for (border)
> Text colour:red
> ...


----------



## VioletsTown (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Sugar!  

I am still loving my running bunny.  So does my 18 month old, he points to it and giggles.  Anyways, I would love one of the smileys.  (As long as I bought the animated avatar, I should be able to display one in my signature, yes?)

Cost: 3 TBT?  Just let me know how much
What color?  The plain yellow is good.  
what do you want it to be doing:  winking
Anything else?  Nope


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 1, 2013)

VioletsTown said:


> Hi Sugar!
> 
> I am still loving my running bunny.  So does my 18 month old, he points to it and giggles.  Anyways, I would love one of the smileys.  (As long as I bought the animated avatar, I should be able to display one in my signature, yes?)
> 
> ...


Will be done soon. 
*All done!* let me know if you want anything changed!


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 4, 2013)

bump


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 5, 2013)

another day, another bump ♫


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 6, 2013)

Now making Mini Mayor sprites


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 6, 2013)

Cost {60 TBT Each}
*References: *



*What is the hairstyle?*
it's the straight bangs and pigtails.. not that you can see x3
*What are the shoes, hat, and clothing?*
Bunny Hood, Post Op Patch, Fluffy Dress, White Stockings and Ballet Slippers
*Anything else?*
If you can't do the bunny hood then I'll send you some other pictures in another outfit, just let me know :3
and if I could I'd like to request the mayor smiley as well, I'll send the additional bells for it ^^


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 6, 2013)

Liebenswert said:


> Cost {60 TBT Each}
> *References: *
> View attachment 16797
> View attachment 16796
> ...


working.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 6, 2013)

*Lieben Sweet*



Smiley will be done soon.


----------



## Liebenswert (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you so much! It's adorable :3 I sent the payment to you.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 6, 2013)

Liebenswert said:


> Thank you so much! It's adorable :3 I sent the payment to you.


and I received it :3
Here's the Smiley


----------



## reyy (Nov 6, 2013)

Cost {10 TBT bells for a pre-made one (will be making more later!) 40 TBT bells for a custom made one}: Custom please.
Cat, Dog, or Bunny?: Kitty Catty
Pre-made Number (A1, A2, ect.) (leave this empty for a custom made one): Custommmm :3
Stripes or no stripes?: No stripes
what color (I can also do some patterns, include what color you want for the ears, eyes, hair tuft, paws, ect.)? Eyes light blue, white socks on the paws and the tip of her tail is white :3 Hair tuft is ginger, and her fur is ginger. Her belly is white though.
Anything else? Uhhhh could you do a light blue collar with a bell around her neck? Ty :3


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 7, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Cost {10 TBT bells for a pre-made one (will be making more later!) 40 TBT bells for a custom made one}: Custom please.
> Cat, Dog, or Bunny?: Kitty Catty
> Pre-made Number (A1, A2, ect.) (leave this empty for a custom made one): Custommmm :3
> Stripes or no stripes?: No stripes
> ...


well be done later today.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 7, 2013)

*Everlasting Julia*


----------



## Spizenix (Nov 7, 2013)

Hey, I want to get into this, but I have two questions.

What program do you use?
Where did you get the sprites for the villagers?


----------



## Zoe! (Nov 7, 2013)

May I have one or two of those running dogs THERE SOOOOO CUTE!!!! 

The first one can it be a black and white husky and the other one golden( So it can be like my litttle puppy) Its ok if ya can't do it but thankchu sooooooooo much! <3


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 8, 2013)

xPatrickx said:


> Hey, I want to get into this, but I have two questions.
> 
> What program do you use?
> Where did you get the sprites for the villagers?


I'll PM you. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zoe! said:


> May I have one or two of those running dogs THERE SOOOOO CUTE!!!!
> 
> The first one can it be a black and white husky and the other one golden( So it can be like my litttle puppy) Its ok if ya can't do it but thankchu sooooooooo much! <3


They'll be done later today.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 11, 2013)

Zoe! said:


> May I have one or two of those running dogs THERE SOOOOO CUTE!!!!
> 
> The first one can it be a black and white husky and the other one golden( So it can be like my litttle puppy) Its ok if ya can't do it but thankchu sooooooooo much! <3


Here's the Black and white:



Golden will be up soon.


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zoe*
Here's the golden


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 14, 2013)

bump <3


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 15, 2013)

Bump ♫ ♫


----------



## Pachirisu71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Can you make me a turtle, please?  If you can't that's okay. Is 150 bells good, if you can?


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 15, 2013)

Pachirisu71 said:


> Can you make me a turtle, please?  If you can't that's okay. Is 150 bells good, if you can?


I could try. I will let you know if I can.


----------



## Pachirisu71 (Nov 15, 2013)

That's so cool of you! Tyvm


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 18, 2013)

bump <3


----------



## MyDearSerenity (Nov 18, 2013)

Id like to request a Sprite Signature please ^   ^

Cost {30 TBT bells each}
*Town name? *Hyrule
*Include Mayor name? *Yes please, Serenity
*Border (color or texture)?* Light blue , cloudy/hazy texture (if such thing exists) ^  ^ 
*Text Color? *Black- assuming any other color wont appear clear >   <
*Shapes with text?* At the top next to "Hyrule" on both sides- this heart ღ
*Background:* This picture please, 
http://static.zerochan.net/Skyward.Sword.full.1452493.jpg ; cropping of the lower body is fine - perhaps its possible to at least get down until the the hips for the photo? :]
*Specific font?* Yu Gothic
*Villagers Or Dreamies if you just want your dreamies Please mention (names and types)?*
These are my villagers :] (just one more to get xD)
Marshal the squirrel, Coco the Rabbit, Punchy the Cat, Phoebe the Ostrich, Lucky the Dog, Whitney the Wolf, Octavian the Octopus, Winnie the Horse, Merengue the Rhino,  Genji the Rabbit
*Should I put names under sprites? *Yes please
*Anything else? *Can I please have the Mayor name at the bottom ? And everything be at the center? ^  ^


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 19, 2013)

MyDearSerenity said:


> Id like to request a Sprite Signature please ^   ^
> 
> Cost {30 TBT bells each}
> *Town name? *Hyrule
> ...


will be done soon~


----------



## MyDearSerenity (Nov 19, 2013)

Awesome, ill be looking forward to the results ^   ^


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 20, 2013)

Done! ^^


----------



## Myriad (Nov 22, 2013)

Cost {30 TBT bells each}
Town name? Valkyria
Include Mayor name? Mayor Kei
Border (color or texture)? Textured border
Text Color? A dark purple or something that will stand out against the background colours but won't clash.
Shapes with text? 
Background: (I can do transparent, textured, and pictures) textured oval background like the example you have in your original post
Specific font? A simple script font
Villagers Or Dreamies if you just want your dreamies Please mention (names and types)? Yes, I would like just my dreamies. Marshal the squirrel , O'hare the rabbit, Marina the octopus, Wolfgang the wolf, Punchy the cat, Muffy the sheep, Poncho the bear cub, Diana the deer, Tiggy the bird, Lily the frog

Should I put names under sprites? Yes, but in a normal font, not the script.
Include dreamies? (If yes, list their names and types)
Should I put names under sprites?n/a
what shape?n/a

Anything else? Really I would like something similar to the sig you have an example of on your original post, except different colours, shades of purples and magentas please. 
And I would like it to say as a quote, "Come and stay a while.."


----------



## LunaRover (Nov 22, 2013)

Here ya go! Lemme know if u want anything changed.


----------



## Cannome (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi! I was just wondering if you could update mine to switch out a villager when you have a chance. If so, just let me know how many tbt bells you need. Thanks!


----------

